# En display mostrar las RPM de un motor cc



## dfounes (Jul 6, 2010)

Velocidad de un motor cc mostrada en display 7 segmentos 
Bueno como podran apreciar por el tema soy novato en el ensamble de estos proyectitos, quisiese que me ayudaran con la siguiente cuestion, el proyecto que trato de presentar es el tipico control de velocidad y giro de un motor cc para lo cual emplee la configuracion puente H y para controlar la velocidad la configuracion astable con NE555, y bueno hasta ahora no he tenido problema, pero me adicionaron que muestre en unos display de 7 segmentos las revoluciones por minuto del motor para hacer un analisis a posterior sobre la relacion entre el voltaje y su frecuencia

Ahora revisando un poquito, debo creo que debo hacer una especie de tacometro pero eso ni idea porque al parecer hay que programar, pero bueno se le mide al reto, ademas no se si se pueda utilizar la salida del 555 y que me sirva para simplificar el proyectito.

Les agradezco infinitamente cualquier sugerencia u opinion que me puedan dar.

Nota: Adjunto en el rar el esquema de la fuente, el circuito que controla la velocidad y giro del motor, ademas delas especificaciones tecnicas del motorcito empleado, hasta aqui todo funciona de peluche.


----------



## thenot (Jul 6, 2010)

para hacer ello deberas usar o implementar un encoder.. mira aqui
con ello podrás saber las revoluciones que tendrá tu motor, y te servirá para cualquier motor que pongas. Si quieres hacerlo mediante la información de la salida del 555 tendrás que generar una tabla en donde según la frecuencia entregada se le asigna un rpm, si esta es lineal incluso podrías obtener una función, pero de igual manera antes deberás saber cuales son las rpm del motor a ciertas frecuencias.. y esto te servirá solo para el motor con el cual lo mediste, para otro motor no te servirá ya que no todos responden igual.

Saludos!! espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

Conseguite un mouse viejo de los de bolita , le instalás uno de los discos agujereados (encoder) al eje de tu motorcito , el fotodíodo y el fotodíodo y . . .  a contar pulsos en una base de tiempo !


----------



## dfounes (Jul 8, 2010)

Gracias thenot por la sugerencia voy  a optar por la primera opcion a implementar un encoder en caso de que me quieran cambiar el motor

Disculpa que te moleste pero me quede un poco en el limbo con tu sugerencia, tambien servira la ruedita de un mouse optico.

Gracias de antemano DOSMETROS


----------



## Vicens (Jul 8, 2010)

depende del ratón, algunos ratones opticos ja llevan potenciometros multivuelta... En cambio en un raton de bola como minimo vas a tener 2 enconders.

Pienso que utilizar un encoder de raton es excesivo para solo contar revoluciones enteras. Puedes montarte uno tu mismo. Coges cualquier cd pequeño o recortas un circulo de cartulina y le haces un agujero y con eso te sobra.


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 8, 2010)

No son potenciómetros multivuelta, son encoders. Que no te engañe la forma parecida a un preset.

Otra forma es medir las RPM por el método "Back EMF". Te ahorrarías la parte mecánica, aunque se complicaría un poco la electrónica.

Supongo que podrías poner un shunt en serie con el motor, y de ahí sacar los pulsos mediante un capacitor para bloquear la CC.

Después, una vez que tenés el pulso, podés enviarlo a un lm2907 y de ahí a un icl7107 para mostrarlo en displays de 7 segmentos.


Saludos.


EDIT: Buscando en google dos minutos, encontré esto, parece que no era tan loca mi idea:








http://www.romanblack.com/encoder.htm


----------



## dfounes (Jul 8, 2010)

Buena Tomasito, lo tomare en consideracion, ahora sera viable reemplazar el 555 por algun pic que controle el sentido y la velocidad del motor, y que ademas me entrege la señal para mostrarla en el display??
he hay la cuestion


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 8, 2010)

Y por qué no hacerlo con los ICs que te dije en vez del PIC?

Pero bueno, si querés hacerlo con un PIC, se puede y no sería tan dificil.

PD: En el dibujo dice "Output to PIC pin", pero no necesariamente tiene que ser un pic, puede ser cualquier cosa...



Saludos.


----------



## dfounes (Jul 8, 2010)

Disculpa Tomasito pero a que te refieres con culalquier cosa???


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 9, 2010)

Un LM2907, LM2917, NE555, algún otro microcontrolador que no fuera un pic (avr, etc), etc.

La salida esa lo que te da son pulsos de frecuencia variable en relación a las RPM del motor. Es más o menos lo mismo que si usaras un encoder, solo que te ahorrás la -probablemente engorrosa- parte mecánica.

Los LM2907/17 son conversores frecuencia-voltaje. El NE555 lo podés usar para lo mismo. El ICL7107 es un voltímetro con salida a 7 segmentos. También podés usar un contador BCD con una base de tiempos (por ejemplo con un 555 o con compuertas lógicas), y luego un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos para el display. También podés usar algun microcontrolador que tome el pulso y lo muestre en displays de 7 segmentos.


Formas de hacerlo hay miles, hay que ver cual te sirve más a vos, o cual te gusta más 



Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2010)

Ummmm . . . Tomasito , en un motor DC controlado por PWM , la frecuencia de los pulsos no es proporcional a la velocidad , en general se hace por ancho de pulso a frecuencia fija. Y aún en el caso que se utilizara un pulso de ancho fijo y se variara la frecuencia , *la velocidad sería dependiente de la carga mecánica*. Tampoco sirve hacer una conversión Amperes = RPM por el mismo motivo

Tu sistema *SI* funcionaría para motores paso a paso , según la frecuencia , la velocidad.

Saludos !


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 9, 2010)

Ups, me olvidé que estaba controlando el motor con PWM  

El sistema que yo puse serviría solo si se alimenta el motor con una tensión continua no-pulsante.

*Los pulsos yo los quería sacar del ruido que meten los colectores y las escobillas/carbones del motor al conmutar, no del PWM (aclaro por las dudas).*


En definitiva, alimentando el motor con PWM, ¿no se podría usar un filtro pasabajos en la salida del pulso para discriminar el pulso del colector del propio PWM (que tiene una frecuencia fija y conocida)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2010)

Si , se puede medir facilongo la frecuencia del PWM , pero eso no tiene nada que ver con las RPM del motor, que bajarán o subirán según la carga , además vaya a saber si el múmero de RPM es lineal con la tensión aplicada a un motor DC (NO creo )

Respecto de medir las RPM en un motor con el ruido de conmutación del colector  , no digo que sea imposible , pero . . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 9, 2010)

La frecuencia del PWM es siempre la misma, lo que cambia es el ancho del pulso, ¿no?

A lo que iba yo con mi idea, era tomar los pulsos del ruido que mete el colector mediante un capacitor para bloquear la CC, y medir a partir de ahí. Ese pulso es lineal con respecto a las RPM del motor, indiferentemente de la carga o la tensión que este tenga.


Si alimentamos un motor con PWM, y sacamos los pulsos del colector por medio de un capacitor como dije, y usamos un filtro pasa bajos para discriminar los pulsos del colector de los del PWM (o ponemos una compuerta NAND con una entrada al clock del PWM y otra a la salida de los pulsos), tenemos una salida limpia de pulsos que varían la frecuencia con respecto a las RPM del motor, no?


Por ejemplo:


----------



## dfounes (Jul 9, 2010)

Gracias por las ideas han sido fundamentales, ahora si me le pusieron limites al proyecto definitivamente tengo que hacer un tacometro, mas facil seria comprarlo jeje, alguna sugerencia del pic que deba usar, tomando en consideracion el costo y calidad.

En una pag encontre que lo puedo hacer con el AT 89C52 pero como que tiene demasiadas patitas como para lo que voy a hacer.

en http://www.unicrom.com/cir_medir_rpm1.asp


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 9, 2010)

El AT89C52 es un microcontrolador de Atmel.

Necesitás que tenga muchísima precisión el tacómetro?

Lo vas a alimentar con PWM el motor al final?

El método que te dije serviría de tacómetro, después de todo, algo que te muestra las RPM de un motor es un tacómetro...


----------



## dfounes (Jul 22, 2010)

Bueno ahora si despues de ver teoricamente cual es la solucion mas economica y simple de mostrar las RPM del motor, decidi utilizar un sensor reflectante el QRB1134 acoplado a una ruedita pintada que esta en el motor, la cita la consegui de este enlace: 
http://www.ermicro.com/blog/?p=1461

Claro yo no voy a utilizar  el pic que se muestra en la pag. ya que lo encuentro un tanto complicado, y claro el motor va ha ser controlad por PWM con un 555 y su respectivo puente H.

Ahora estoy tratando de que en la configuracion del sensor me envie una onda completamente cuadrada, ya que con la configuracion de la pagina http://www.ermicro.com/blog/?p=1461 no llego a los 5 V y la onda esta un tanto deforme.

Rijiru me paso el codigo para el pic que estoy utilizando PIC16F628 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-1999/index2.html
lamentablemente no lo pruebo por la cuestion anterior.
Por cierto quesiera añadir el sentido de giro del motor, ¿estaria bien si conecto las terminales del swicht del puente H como para que me envien la señal al pic?

Cualquier sugerencia es buena


----------



## dfounes (Ago 17, 2010)

Bueno la cosa esta asi despues de un tiempito logre aprender a programar un pic, el problema esta que sale en la simulacion mas no en el protoboard.

Aca dejo mi codigo fuente asi como el compilado y su respectiva simulacion, las lecturas del tacometro las presento en un lcd.

Espero muchos comentarios.


----------



## derval7 (Dic 3, 2010)

Gracias @dfounes  me sirvio para leer la velocidad de un encoder casero, como no se usar  muy bien los timmers el ver tu codigo fue la solucion, leer el timmer0  con una interrupion del timmer1 de 500ms, gracias...1!!


----------



## dfounes (Dic 13, 2010)

Que bueno que haya podido ayudar a alguien despues de tanto tiempo de esta aportacion.


----------

